# Atlas Replacement Bulb Guide? Foglight Bulb?



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted, couldn't find it doing a search.

I've look all over the interwebs and read the manual cover to cover, could not find a replacement bulb guide. I'd like to swap out the fog light bulb in particular. Found some sites that quoted the fog light bulb, but each were different.

Can anyone confirm the fog light bulb size? H11? H7?

Does anyone have a replacement bulb guide, preferably from a VW source?


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't know for certain the bulb size but you might try asking on this thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Brake-Tail-Turn-kit-Fog-Lights-License-Plates

Seeing as they are a forum sponsor for LED bulbs I'm sure they can confirm for you.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kootenaydub said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, couldn't find it doing a search.
> 
> I've look all over the interwebs and read the manual cover to cover, could not find a replacement bulb guide. I'd like to swap out the fog light bulb in particular. Found some sites that quoted the fog light bulb, but each were different.
> 
> ...





BaNeM said:


> I don't know for certain the bulb size but you might try asking on this thread:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Brake-Tail-Turn-kit-Fog-Lights-License-Plates
> 
> Seeing as they are a forum sponsor for LED bulbs I'm sure they can confirm for you.


Thanks BaNeM

Yes, fogs are H11 - they can be found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-de360-complete-led-fog-light-kit-fits-2015-mk7-golf


We have many happy ATLAS owners who have this kit installed, they are the brightest on the market at 9000lm - they are using Philip diodes and they include a lifetime warranty.


















ALL LEDs for the ATLAS:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-atlas-all-years-trims


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

Maybe the US model is different, but I just pulled the bulbs and they are H8 - 35W, not H11 which are 55w. I am in Canada. I initially read that you had to access the fog lights from the bottom, but they are reachable from the top via the hood.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kootenaydub said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I love the idea of the kit and going LED, but I really prefer 3000k foglights because where I live there's snow on the ground for 4-5mo of the year and bright white lights on snow can be brutal on the eyes. If there was a 3000k bulb option I might be down.


Yes - the yellow can be found here - great option too:
http://deautokey.com/product/yellow-3000k-led-fog-lights-for-all-volkswagen-audi-car-models

Thank you


----------

